
Our employee trading policy at Coinbase - gwintrob
https://blog.coinbase.com/our-employee-trading-policy-at-coinbase-1d4e860b7837
======
Talyen42
With equities, it's harder to trade on NPI (non-public information) because
every brokerage needs to KYC (know your customer) your identity, so there's a
record.

With cryptocurrency, it's possible to insider trade using completely
pseudonymous/anonymous wallets and exchanges (outside of coinbase).

Coinbase will obviously fire anyone who did insider trading using a Coinbase
wallet, but who would be that dumb?

------
nicolashahn
I don't really think this statement is worth anything. They knew what they
were doing by adding BCH to the platform with absolutely no warning and I find
it insulting that they'd think we'd believe that all these Coinbase employees
and investors (and their friends and families) wouldn't have been buying tons
of BCH immediately before.

Usually don't advocate for more government regulation but it really seems like
the SEC could be more useful here.

~~~
conanbatt
The reality is that the information is valuable of itself, and that regulating
the non-disclosure of information is impossible.

What you can request is transparency, that this should have been said long
before and in a much more transparent manner.

------
sheeshkebab
insider trading in magic internet money - lol

~~~
siruncledrew
This sounds like the beginning of a South Park episode

